

A Job Search Tool for Data Scientists in NYC - abhinovb
https://jcp1016.shinyapps.io/indeedoor/

======
racketracer
This is cool! I'm wondering how did you pull the data from glassdoor btw such
as company rating and reviews? I don't think they have an API and they have
some pretty rough anti scraping protections.

------
PLenz
It seems most of the jobs are clustered around lower Manhattan - not because
that's where the jobs are, but because that is where the location "New York
City" geocodes to.

